# Enhanced Paveway for French Air Force Mirage 2000D



## Royzee617 (Feb 6, 2008)

The government of France
awarded Raytheon Company (NYSE: RTN) a direct commercial sales contract
Jan. 18 worth $22 million for the combat-proven Enhanced Paveway(TM) II
(EP2) dual- mode GPS/laser-guided precision munition and weapons
integration for the French Air Force's Mirage 2000D fighter aircraft.

Raytheon's Paveway II (P2) laser-guided smart bombs already equip the
Mirage 2000D, which supports U.S. and other NATO forces in Afghanistan. EP2
first achieved initial operational capability on the French Navy's Super
Etendard fighter aircraft in 2007, which also benefited the French Air
Force.

The contract calls for Raytheon to provide the French Air Force with
upgrade kits to convert 500-pound P2 laser-guided bombs into the more
capable dual-mode GBU-49 and includes additional options for more EP2
systems. The GBU-49 is a precision weapon that has been extensively
employed by U.S. and allied forces in both Afghanistan and Iraq. EP2 is
already in operational use on several other U.S. and NATO military aircraft
including the French Navy's Super Etendard.

"EP2 gives our French operators a true all-weather precision-attack
capability," said Commander Yann de Champsavin, French Navy program
officer. "EP2 matches real affordability with unrivalled standoff range,
accuracy and reliability. That is why EP2 is a clear weapon of choice for
our Air Forces."

"France is a highly valued member of a rapidly growing number of global
partners in the Enhanced Paveway program," said Ricky Freibert, director of
Raytheon's Paveway program. "Raytheon's international investments continue
to drive down cost for future and existing customers while greatly
enhancing interoperability between militaries."

See:
RAF - Enhanced Paveway
Once released from the launch aircraft, EPW is fully autonomous in cases where there is cloud cover over the target which may obstruct the laser and prevent weapon guidance. In these instances, it is steered to the target using Global Positioning System (GPS) information as well as guidance from its on-board inertial navigation unit.

In good weather, or where rules of engagement are more demanding, aircrews can guide the weapon to the assigned target using the laser guidance contained within both weapons. Laser designation may be provided from the air using a Laser Designator, or from forces on the ground using a laser target designator.

The EPWII includes a 450kg general- purpose warhead; the EPWIII includes the 900kg class penetrator warhead. Both of the EPW variants have demonstrated the same degree of accuracy in their laser mode (without the use of GAINS) as their predecessors, and highly accurate results have been achieved on trials using the GPS autonomous mode. Both LGBs have been well-received by the RAF. These weapons were used during operations in Iraq in 2003.

Paveway / Enhanced Paveway Laser Guided Weapon


----------

